# Events that led to type-2 diabetes



## mustang1 (15 Sep 2021)

In this thread Type2 Diabetes https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/type2-diabetes.276323/
it got me thinking...

What events in your life led you to get Type2 Diabetes? Did you eat large portion sizes, lots of junk food, not enough exercise? Did you know, or have a feeling, that you better do something to prevent the onset of T2D? Was you successful in changing your lifestyle? What did you do/change? Was it long hours at work, a stressful job? It seems to me some people wait until retirement and then start managing their T2D when it's, well, I wont say it's too late, but something could/should have been done earlier.

We're not here to judge. Quite a few of us have long hours at the office just sitting down with deadlines flying all over the place. I know i eat way too much junk food as a means to happiness in a highly stressful environment. If I didn't cycle as much as I did, i'd be really large. As it goes, the amount I ride makes me wonder why I'm not even slimmer and it's due to my diet.

So anyway, what are your experiences that led you to T2D (or hopefully you have not got that far and already made adjustments) ?

Edit: fixed grammar.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Sep 2021)

mustang1 said:


> In this thread Type2 Diabetes https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/type2-diabetes.276323/
> it got me thinking...
> 
> What events in your life led you to get Type2 Diabetes? Did you eat large portion sizes, lots of junk food, not enough exercise? Did you know, or have a feeling, that you better do something to prevent the onset of T2D? Was you successful in changing your lifestyle? What did you do/change? Was it long hours at work, a stressful job? It seems to me some people wait until retirement and then start managing their T2D when it's, well, I wont say it's too late, but something could/should have been done earlier.
> ...


The NHS changed the blood glucose level that defined type 2 so I went from having elevated glucose levels to T2 overnight.


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2021)

Being the immortal pie guzzling fatso Adonis that I am I personally have no issues with diabetes.

Howevever, Mrs D is type 2. In her case the cause was the treatment for Multiple Sclerosis. During a relapse her eyesight can degrade, and if that happens they hospitalise her and hammer her with steroids. Absolutely massive doses, 20 or 30 times the dose that might be used for a different ailment, and she might have to endure this 5 or 6 days running.

Aside from the direct assault upon her system, this also causes her to baloon in weight. Over a decade of this has caused her pancreas to unfurl a white flag, and she's now T2. 

Compared to the MS symptoms the diabetes causes her little issue, and is controlled with diet and metformin.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (19 Sep 2021)

My Grandad and Dad both had this but I don't. My Grandad had it in the 1970s and before diagnosis was going to the Drs regarding not being able to walk properly all the time. He kept being fobbed off until he got hospitalized and the Drs said he needed both legs amputated. My Grandma signed the forms but he passed away before it was done. My Dad was very relieved as he said he would neve have forgiven her.
My Dad got it around 50 but he was a really heavy drinker and just walked to the local working men's club and back. That was it. He died from a heart attack at 57. Neither of them were really overweight either. My Dad was around 13 stones and his Dad about 10 stones. There is a genetic element to type 2 diabetes but its glossed over and the person gets all the blame etc now.


----------



## All uphill (19 Sep 2021)

I was fortunate to avoid diabetes and other ailments while at work. I certainly comfort ate, was overweight and struggled with stress and anxiety through my fifties.

At 57 I had a health check at work which showed a resting heart rate of 90 along with borderline high blood pressure. That prompted a gradual attitude change helped by the knowledge that I was nearly at the end of my working life and could rely on experience instead of energy.

I retired 4 years ago, could still lose a few kg but my resting heart rate is around 60 and BP normal, and I'm more active than any time since my 30s. So glad I made it this far.


----------



## carpiste (22 Sep 2021)

As the originator of the link I can tell you I was very fit and active until about 10 years ago when I was diagnosed with popliteal aneurysms in both legs and after surgery to one I ended up with a blood clot, causing an acclusion in my left leg. This set me back so I could hardly walk. I still can`t walk quickly more that about 100 metres but am ok on the bike.
Anyway, after time off work I went back but had very little in terms of exercise and continued eating cake and biscuits along with crappy food as it was convenient in the workplace.
After retiring I had more surgeries to the other leg and then to a abdominal aortic aneurysm which was much more serious. No warnings, no physio, no real help but just over a year ago I was advised that I was pre-diabetic. That was all I was offered and, of course, after all the other issues I didn`t think much about it and didn`t think I could be full type 2 within a year!
Type 2 just kind of creeps up on you and unless you are lucky and see how bad and how quickly it can hit you, then it will happen!
So I have lost 2 stone 10 lb and have just had my bloods and waiting an update. I`m hoping I have reversed it, or at least made it manageable without medication. We`ll see.


----------

